# 8-month old Skittish/Crazy Behavior



## BirdBrad (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello,
This will be my first post on here so if i did anything wrong please tell me. I have had a Female German Shepard who is now 8-months old, we got here when she was 2 months old. Ever since she got used to the house and the people who live in it she seems to be very easily exited, so she Barks,runs,jumps and bites a lot,But when she isn't exited she behaves well to an extent, she still will bite occasionally but not as much as when something exited her for example when someone comes home in the door she freaks out trying to say hello but in the process scratches bites and pulls up the carpet. When i take her for walks she does behave with the prong collar on but if we go anywhere near another dog or person she hides or in extreme cases becomes "protective" and barks and growls. but otherwise she is very behaved, she heels (most of the time ) and when i say leave it she leaves it. I try to walk her daily but i don't see her everyday its every other day, i walk her everyday i see her for a 3 mile walk into town (some times we jog but that's beyond the point.) when we get back she is usually pooped out and takes a cat-nap when she wakes up i play with her for a bit than let her do her own thing. While i walk i try socializing her but she seems to skittish and distracted to learn to like people (cars don't faze her maybe that's a good sign) She seems very scared around dogs too i try to get her to say hi to other dogs but she rarely does not sure why. She is a great dog and i just want to see her calm down a bit, It may just be puppy playfulness but i don't know if 8-months is still a puppy. I attached a picture of My dog Harley if you wanted to see :wild: please :help: if you can and thanks if you can answer.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

BirdBrad said:


> Hello,
> This will be my first post on here so if i did anything wrong please tell me. I have had a Female German Shepard who is now 8-months old, we got here when she was 2 months old. Ever since she got used to the house and the people who live in it she seems to be very easily exited, so she Barks,runs,jumps and bites a lot,But when she isn't exited she behaves well to an extent, she still will bite occasionally but not as much as when something exited her for example when someone comes home in the door she freaks out trying to say hello but in the process scratches bites and pulls up the carpet. When i take her for walks she does behave with the prong collar on but if we go anywhere near another dog or person she hides or in extreme cases becomes "protective" and barks and growls. but otherwise she is very behaved, she heels (most of the time ) and when i say leave it she leaves it. I try to walk her daily but i don't see her everyday its every other day, i walk her everyday i see her for a 3 mile walk into town (some times we jog but that's beyond the point.) when we get back she is usually pooped out and takes a cat-nap when she wakes up i play with her for a bit than let her do her own thing. While i walk i try socializing her but she seems to skittish and distracted to learn to like people (cars don't faze her maybe that's a good sign) She seems very scared around dogs too i try to get her to say hi to other dogs but she rarely does not sure why. She is a great dog and i just want to see her calm down a bit, It may just be puppy playfulness but i don't know if 8-months is still a puppy. I attached a picture of My dog Harley if you wanted to see :wild: please :help: if you can and thanks if you can answer.


She isn't being protective when she barks and growls, its fear aggression. Do not make her go near dogs if she does not want to. Shes scared and it could end very badly for her or another dog. Seek a trainer's opinion.

Keep her on a leash when you know someone is coming over, make her sit, step on the leash. Nobody should be acknowledging her until she is calm. She bites, attempts to jump, etc, have them walk away and ignore her. Everytime she jumps while your standing on the leash she is basically correcting herself.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

could I ask what is a French German shepherd?


----------



## BirdBrad (Aug 3, 2015)

amburger16 said:


> She isn't being protective when she barks and growls, its fear aggression. Do not make her go near dogs if she does not want to. Shes scared and it could end very badly for her or another dog. Seek a trainer's opinion.
> 
> Keep her on a leash when you know someone is coming over, make her sit, step on the leash. Nobody should be acknowledging her until she is calm. She bites, attempts to jump, etc, have them walk away and ignore her. Everytime she jumps while your standing on the leash she is basically correcting herself.


Thanks for the reply i only said protective because i wasn't sure what to call it, but i don't usually walk up to the other dog Harley seems to be fine with people and dogs while walking so when she sees a dog or person she walks over to it, and by the time she gets there and we stop to say hi to the dog or person she hides behind me and i keep walking. luckily the only time she ever really barked was today when i was sitting at a bench fixing her collar other than that she just hides and i keep walking. Thanks again for the reply


----------



## BirdBrad (Aug 3, 2015)

Did I say french in my post? I probably meant female


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what the heck --- Female it is .. seeing things -- probably still thinking about the back and forth of Alsace a little state tossed back and forth as spoils of war between Germany and France .


----------



## BirdBrad (Aug 3, 2015)

carmspack said:


> what the heck --- Female it is .. seeing things -- probably still thinking about the back and forth of Alsace a little state tossed back and forth as spoils of war between Germany and France .


Ha Happens to the best of us.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello, Harley is a very lovely dog.. I love her markings! She is still a puppy, but we have all been there, some still are.. Good luck

PS, Carmen, you got me laughing!


----------



## BirdBrad (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks Debanneball =). She is still a puppy!


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

She looks very nice.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

BirdBrad said:


> Thanks for the reply i only said protective because i wasn't sure what to call it, but i don't usually walk up to the other dog Harley seems to be fine with people and dogs while walking so when she sees a dog or person she walks over to it, and by the time she gets there and we stop to say hi to the dog or person she hides behind me and i keep walking. luckily the only time she ever really barked was today when i was sitting at a bench fixing her collar other than that she just hides and i keep walking. Thanks again for the reply


Please stop..letting your dog make decisions as to who to meet and greet. Clearly as you've seen she is not very good at it!

In the link below you will find "Who Pets my Puppy or Dog" the walking part is the important part! You will see it is the same advise as in the link to the fearful dog blog. Teach her to ignore people and other dogs and stay away from Dog Parks! This dog can't afford a bad encounter!

Do your part right and you will build her confidence! Get it wrong and I'll see you in the Aggression section when you start a "my dog is reactive on leash thread!" 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/431289-new-dog-very-challenging.html

Welcome aboard!


----------



## BirdBrad (Aug 3, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Please stop..letting your dog make decisions as to who to meet and greet. Clearly as you've seen she is not very good at it!
> 
> In the link below you will find "Who Pets my Puppy or Dog" the walking part is the important part! You will see it is the same advise as in the link to the fearful dog blog. Teach her to ignore people and other dogs and stay away from Dog Parks! This dog can't afford a bad encounter!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Chip! yesterday we actually had a great experience at the beach she played with a dog and was very social. i guess luckily there are no dog parks close to me so i don't have to worry about that. I have been working to let her know i am there to help her and it seems to be working yesterday at the beach is an example. her confidence is getting a lot better! thanks again chip I will defiantly read through the tread you linked!


----------



## BirdBrad (Aug 3, 2015)

sourdough44 said:


> She looks very nice.


Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

There are many reasons I go on and on about 'socialization' outside the home from the day our new pups hit the house. And this is to try to head off what you are seeing and can be COMMON in our breed.

Have you seen ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ialize-i-want-photos-videos-puppies-dogs.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ssive-leash-i-cant-control-reactive-dogs.html

Along with all the dog classes I go to so have the instant help and feedback from a great instructor, those links above have been a god send!


----------



## BirdBrad (Aug 3, 2015)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> There are many reasons I go on and on about 'socialization' outside the home from the day our new pups hit the house. And this is to try to head off what you are seeing and can be COMMON in our breed.
> 
> Have you seen ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ialize-i-want-photos-videos-puppies-dogs.html
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ssive-leash-i-cant-control-reactive-dogs.html
> ...


Thanks for the link Maggie! I'm going to read through it right away


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

The jogging part is good. Great way to exercise a dog and yourself. I'd add cycling too. Moving like this is a good way for the dog to concentrate and not worry about what is around them.

I would wonder about the dog getting too excited when people enter the house. The dog associates people with excitement. What you have to do is relax and ignore the dog when you arrive so the dog begins to associate you with calmness. In Cesar millans book, cesars way, he simply explains how to deal with the meeting ritual and how to control it to get a result you desire. It is worth a read. It is basically no touch, no talk or no eye contact with the dog for 5 minutes when you enter. His methods work well in this situation.

Check the place command and leash pressure techniques on Tyler Muto youtube channel. Don't have time to link now but all his vids are a good. Look up intro to place command and leash work.


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

I have 3 totally different dogs, Labrador, poodle and my GSD. All of them have completely different personality's. 
The lab LOVES everyone and every dog, cat, bird, squirrel. 
The Poodle likes... most people but not afraid to bark at another dog.
My GSD however, has from the day I brought him home been suspicious of EVERYONE!! He's not afraid just as my boyfriend calls it "on guard" He doesn't miss anything. 
I take all 3 to the dog park the other 2 run and play with all the new friends, he could care less about the other dogs he only wants to play fetch with me.
The reason I posted all this is to show what I think you're expecting from your Shepherd is the personality of a lab or poodle. GSD's are intense, loyal protectors not necessarily overly friendly with other dogs and strangers on a walk. 
Mine does warm up to people who come to my house but really he's just trying to get them to throw the ball, he doesn't want to be petted.
I would still encourage you to continue your walks and socialization because with their natural suspicious instinct they can become stranger aggressive. 

Some of the other things you were questioning are just shes still a puppy. She will grown out of jumping and biting.
Good Luck!


----------



## BirdBrad (Aug 3, 2015)

MadLab said:


> The jogging part is good. Great way to exercise a dog and yourself. I'd add cycling too. Moving like this is a good way for the dog to concentrate and not worry about what is around them.
> 
> I would wonder about the dog getting too excited when people enter the house. The dog associates people with excitement. What you have to do is relax and ignore the dog when you arrive so the dog begins to associate you with calmness. In Cesar millans book, cesars way, he simply explains how to deal with the meeting ritual and how to control it to get a result you desire. It is worth a read. It is basically no touch, no talk or no eye contact with the dog for 5 minutes when you enter. His methods work well in this situation.
> 
> Check the place command and leash pressure techniques on Tyler Muto youtube channel. Don't have time to link now but all his vids are a good. Look up intro to place command and leash work.


Thanks!


----------



## BirdBrad (Aug 3, 2015)

Reef LeDoux said:


> I have 3 totally different dogs, Labrador, poodle and my GSD. All of them have completely different personality's.
> The lab LOVES everyone and every dog, cat, bird, squirrel.
> The Poodle likes... most people but not afraid to bark at another dog.
> My GSD however, has from the day I brought him home been suspicious of EVERYONE!! He's not afraid just as my boyfriend calls it "on guard" He doesn't miss anything.
> ...


Thanks, i was only curious because she has more of a fear than a suspicion i now understand to let her be aloof about it and it has worked i mean she has started to be more social and outgoing but still seems nervous and hides when i stop to say tie my show or fix her collar and someone walks by. I don't want the fear to get to a point where she barks at everyone on the street. My last dog was a lazy giant black lab who would be fine if all she did was play with people on the street so i definitely have some bias i need to shake with my German shepherd. And you are right she is very loyal even at 8 months in my opinion they are the best breed to live with! thanks for they reply and the suggestion


----------



## BallsofMeat (Apr 11, 2015)

didn't read rest of thread so this is a reply specifically to the original post:

You're giving your dog too much freedom to make decisions. My general rule -- and I've learned this the hard way -- for the first year, the dog is on a short leash with me or in their kennel. I make the decisions. They would never get the freedom to run around and bite things and get excited. By the time the dog is 6 months, they have a pretty solid foundation in obedience and they are obeying me on command. 
But the first mistake is allowing the pup to run around the house freely at this age and damage stuff. 
The barking and the growling at people or dogs is because you're not taking enough initiative. It's a byproduct of not keeping her on a short leash and being more of a leader/boss/pack leader -- whateve you wanna call it. 

Feed her by hand. Keep her on a short leash. Make sure she obeys you before she gets any privilege. It's a game that will help her settle and look to you for instruction. 

Best.


----------



## Genevieve712 (Aug 28, 2015)

I have an 8 month old female Gsd too and yes, they get super excited about a lot of things. If anything worries her or makes her uneasy then she really builds herself up. I have done tons of training with her and that really is key! If you establish a good solid bond where she trusts your judgment, you stay calm and consistent in your commands ( short and to the point: can't tell you the amount of people who speak to their dog as if it were a child. " Honey, can you sit down now, there's a big truck coming" doesn't work as well as "Honey,sit"). Next thing is excercise: your dog needs to have 40 minutes of off leash running once every single day- regardless of weather. Later the same day a 10 minute controlled leash walk ( training 'sit', 'wait' and 'heel') and then a lovely ball or frisbee session for 15 minutes ...not counting trips into garden for relieving herself.
Next is food. What are you feeding her? Shepherds are in need of the best food you can get them, preferably including raw meat, offal and bones plus eggs and oil. If you are feeding a low grade food which contains wheat, corn and too many additives then you can expect the equivalent of ADHD in a kid.
And last but not least: socialisation!
I take it you took your puppy to puppy classes? How did that go? 
From as early as possible - and it's never too late- you need to expose your dog to as many different environments, situations and humans/animals. Always start slowly. Choose the calmest road to walk on. When you meet a dog at a distance stay on opposite side of road, put dog into 'sit' before she spots the other one. Now pull out the best treats you have ( cooked chicken, tiny pieces of cheese, sausage) and reward her for being calm. Stop if she gets excited. Keep distance to other dog. When she is calm reward her again. Over time this should reinforce that other dogs mean good things. This should allow you to build her confidence and may help to decrease the distance. Have you got a friend with Abigail older and calm dog? Work with them to help you break the cycle. And remember , if you get stressed your dog knows it.
Shepherds are smart, strong and need you to be with them most of the day. If not you then some other capable kind and consistent person. Beware of heavy handed handlers as they can make the whole thing worse. Patience, consistency and training go a long way. 
Wish you all the best
X


----------

